# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Ethanate 500mg x 12 wks First Cycle Log

## jackjackson

Well lets see.
Over the past week I have been watching videos over and over and documentation on how to do the injections.
I have a fear of needles, well not a fear but I forgot the name.
I get all light headed and sweaty.

Anyways I woke up ate, took a shower loaded the stuff.
Sat there swab my ass cheek, hope I can do squats tomorrow.
I sat down and was unable to do it.
It was was to the point of poking it in. (NO HOMO DSM)
Then I got all light headed and what not.
Anyways I had someone else do it, used a 22g 1 1/2" 1ml
It didn't hurt at all honestly, but the smell of the alcohol made me all light headed again.
I went to lay down for a bit again.
Next shot will be quads or delts, just hope it doesnt screw up my workout.


This is the diet I will be using, might modify it a bit





http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...97#post4679597



This will not be a very detailed log until the 4th or 5th or 6th week.
Regardless this is the log




here are some old threads with photos when I first started out

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=364997


here are the most recent with a last natural bulk

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=389058



Enjoy....

----------


## RANA

What are your stats?
Congrats on the injection but why do guads or delts? I assume your injecting every 3.5 days?

----------


## jackjackson

I am doing the Monday morning Tuesday even schedule
Got my cycle advice from the forums here, some guy recommended me pyramiding deca , test and dbol for my first cycle lol.
5'8
185 currently with 12-14% BF from last natural bulk
I think im at 4-5 years natural now.
Competed last year in an NPC drug free show
Id like to change up the sites and also get used to other sites for the future.
I mean 2 x per week i could just use my ass.

----------


## RANA

> *I am doing the Monday morning Tuesday even schedule*Got my cycle advice from the forums here, some guy recommended me pyramiding deca , test and dbol for my first cycle lol.
> 5'8
> 185 currently with 12-14% BF from last natural bulk
> I think im at 4-5 years natural now.
> Competed last year in an NPC drug free show
> Id like to change up the sites and also get used to other sites for the future.
> I mean 2 x per week i could just use my ass.


Was this a typo?

----------


## jackjackson

Yeah, oops
Thursday

----------


## RANA

Well I saw your pics and looked at your diet and I have to say it looks good. What do you plan on running for PCT?

----------


## jackjackson

nolva/clomid  pct

Here was the thread when I was looking for info

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=388820

----------


## RANA

> nolva/clomid  pct
> 
> Here was the thread when I was looking for info
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=388820


Just read it, looks good. BTW glad you listen to everyones advice regarding one compound. I think you will be happy especially since your diet is in check

----------


## jackjackson

Thanks, I respect advice given here vs the street.
Alot of people tend to do things in life without understanding what they are doing, how it affects them be it juice, jobs, the gym, there diet, there wife.
Never go into something without fully understanding it.
I give myself 10 years, My goal is to grab at least a national card and then from there try for a pro card.
The pro card is a long shot but I will never know until I try.

----------


## jackjackson

I was thinking of adding beta-alanine to my cycle to be able to push out some more reps and do some more damage, but was unsure.
I normally stack beta-alanine with my creatine mono.
Just a though since I will be building and repairing at a faster rate.

----------


## RANA

IMO I wouldnt use creatine, I would save that for afterwards. Your goal is to gain mass using test E. By adding creatine you will not see the full potential of your test. When you get on your PCT then by all means use creatine, remember this is only my opinion

----------


## jackjackson

I think i was misunderstood.
I was referring to my old natural bulk cycle that was what I used.
I was wondering just adding beta-alanine to pump a few more reps out.
Any creatine or anything like so will be pct.

----------


## jackjackson

So far Nothing big except that im a little bit more red.
Will start monitoring my blood pressure

----------


## jackjackson

Thinking of adding 20-30 mins of cardio in low intensity 4 times per week PWO.
Any thoughts on this

----------


## _CrossroadS_

Yes, I did it in the beginning of my cycle, with a carb deficiency, and i lost a good bit of fat. I'd imagine keeping your carbs up and doing the cardio still would allow you to keep bf down while you bulk.

----------


## jackjackson

Im going to give it a shot.
I prefer to do AM on an empty stomach but I will do it PWO as i rather get my sleep during this cycle and i prefer not to add another whey shake in the am as I would have to pre cardio.

----------


## jackjackson

Also to note I have been taking my nitrix 3 times per day as usual.
Also this is my first week back and I normally am pretty sore after taking a week off.
I notice I'm not anywhere near that sore.
While I'm on this cycle should I hit my lagging body parts 2x per week or not?
Also should I up my protein a bit say casein at night and about 5-7 more egg whites in the morning?

----------


## RANA

> Thinking of adding 20-30 mins of cardio in low intensity 4 times per week PWO.
> Any thoughts on this


In doing 30 mins of cardio/low intensity 5 days per week usually PWO, wihule on this cycle and am not having any issues keeping or getting mass.

----------


## jackjackson

> In doing 30 mins of cardio/low intensity 5 days per week usually PWO, wihule on this cycle and am not having any issues keeping or getting mass.


You are currently doing this?
I assume thats a typo 
I normally hit the treadmill high incline 3.6-4.2
So I'll hit my workout, then do some cardio then have my PWO shake
or should I have my PWO as soon as I finish the sets, will it still be burning fat or not due to the contents of shake which is
1 scoop on whey
1 scoop probolic-sr
2 scoops waxymaize
5G BCAA
5-10G Glutamine

----------


## RANA

> You are currently doing this?
> I assume thats a typo 
> I normally hit the treadmill high incline 3.6-4.2
> So I'll hit my workout, then do some cardio then have my PWO shake
> or should I have my PWO as soon as I finish the sets, will it still be burning fat or not due to the contents of shake which is
> 1 scoop on whey
> 1 scoop probolic-sr
> 2 scoops waxymaize
> 5G BCAA
> 5-10G Glutamine


As soon as I finish lifting I will drink my PWO shake while I am doing cardio. The reason for this is that my body is currently starving for nutrition and at a low intensity pace it's easy to drink. You still will burn fat by doing cardio PWO and drinking a protein shake.
standard cardio is usually:
20 mins for maintance
30-40 mins for burning fat and not eating away your muscles
My PWO shake consist of 2 scoops of whey (about 40 grams of protein), 5g of BCAA and glutamine

----------


## jackjackson

> As soon as I finish lifting I will drink my PWO shake while I am doing cardio. The reason for this is that my body is currently starving for nutrition and at a low intensity pace it's easy to drink. You still will burn fat by doing cardio PWO and drinking a protein shake.
> standard cardio is usually:
> 20 mins for maintance
> 30-40 mins for burning fat and not eating away your muscles
> My PWO shake consist of 2 scoops of whey (about 40 grams of protein), 5g of BCAA and glutamine


Not to bad, pretty similar.
My thought was id hit the cardio and it would consume the PWO shake for the energy instead of fat.
I know at this time PWo - 45 mins the muscles are pretty much a sponge.
But your thoughts make more sense
Also have some clen I can use for PCT.
I did a Blood glucose log of the waxymaize and it did not spike my insulin much at all.
I toss in 30 mins of cardio as Id like to be a bit leaner


Any thoughts on upping my protein a bit
Thanks bro

----------


## jackjackson

Update
2nd shot today, Had problem getting liquid out.
Last time I sat it in a plastic Tupperware thing with water that was microwaved for minute.
Injected 1ml of air into it and pulled up perfectly fine with no air inbetween.
This time I had to tip the bottle upside down.
Every time I keep pulling straight up and the bottom down I was getting wonderful air pockets and was unable to measure accordingly.
was scared it'd drip out or some shit.
But it didn't, so I learned there lol.
Today I hit bis/tris, drank PWO shake and did some low intensity cardio after for 30 mins.
My pumps today were better than usual.
I also noticed my body odor changed, its not my normal stink.
Thats all for now 3 - 4 more weeks for noticeable improvements.

----------


## jackjackson

After doing some research on some "Protein on Cycle" Threads because no one responded to my thread.
I decided to up my protein intake up at 2 meals.
I upped the casein to 2 full servings 
I upped my beef from 6oz to 8oz 
I could up the other 2 meals which are 30g, but there package that way unless I add a few ounces of beef or turkey.

----------


## jackjackson

3rd shot today.
So far all my shots are painless.
Not sure if its the brand but no pain.
Will post photos tonight after workout and cardio just to mark 1 week

----------


## awms

> 3rd shot today.
> So far all my shots are painless.
> Not sure if its the brand but no pain.
> Will post photos tonight after workout and cardio just to mark 1 week


Yeah its the brand...Im shooting 375mg of test all at once and ther no pain at all. I think it all depends on the lab and what amount of solvent they use. Some guy who's making gear in his bathtub and selling it is prob more likely to **** up then a reputable UG lab or pharmacy. I thought my shit was fake at first because my shots are going in so easy but my guy told me to trust him.

----------


## seriousmass

> Yeah its the brand...Im shooting 375mg of test all at once and ther no pain at all. I think it all depends on the lab and what amount of solvent they use. Some guy who's making gear in his bathtub and selling it is prob more likely to **** up then a reputable UG lab or pharmacy. I thought my shit was fake at first because my shots are going in so easy but my guy told me to trust him.


Pain is determined by the concentration of the gear (high concentration = more pain. Test-400, which is 400mg/mL hurts like HELL to inject, and it's made by a reputable pharmacy) 

It can also be determined by the amount of B.A. % in the gear.

----------


## jackjackson

> Pain is determined by the concentration of the gear (high concentration = more pain. Test-400, which is 400mg/mL hurts like HELL to inject, and it's made by a reputable pharmacy) 
> 
> It can also be determined by the amount of B.A. % in the gear.


That is new to me.
I only read/heard about it hurting when the BA is higher in UGL gear.
Learn something new daily

----------


## jackjackson

Sorry will put photos up.
Taken them just have to edit them.
Today injected again, this time like normal bleed a bit more than normal.
Also injection in glute is swollen, used a 22g 1 1/2" 1ml test-e.
Did it the same way as before, not sure why it flammed up this time, same gear.
Currently icing it

----------


## jackjackson

heres a photo of it

----------


## jackjackson

Anyone..
Do i need another shot if it did not go IM?
Its a little hard on the outside, just got home from the gym and the swelling has went down.
Doesn't hurt at all really

----------


## jackjackson

Going for a delt injection after speaking to someone here.
Still trying to muster up and prick myself

----------


## RANA

> Going for a delt injection after speaking to someone here.
> Still trying to muster up and prick myself


After you do it you will say "Shit that was easy!!!"

----------


## jackjackson

Yeh hopefully, wasted 2 1/2 hours just sitting there all ready.
Wish I had 25g all I have is 23g 1" and 22g 1 1/2" and 18G's
Did nothing, will get it done tonight by someone or myself hopefully.
God i want to overcome this shit

----------


## RANA

You should be fine with 23g 1" (how thick is your chest?)
just sit there and relax, rest your (the side you are injecting) on your lap. Look down be about an inch away before you jab, take a breath and stick.
You will come back and say I cant believe I was worried about it. 
You best bet is to do it yourself, you can not rely on other people to stick you.

----------


## jackjackson

I was going to prick myself without looking, then I could do it, but i wanted to make sure it went to the perfect spot.
I sat there and watched videos on videos of how to do IM injections.
Cant wait to do it.
Does my ass look that bad?
I was afraid the oil wouldn't be absorbed as much.
I spoke with another mod and he suggested another shot if I have gear to spare which I do.
So I will do another one tonight, my ass doesnt hurt.

----------


## jackjackson

Someone else jabbed me, went in fine.
A little bit of blood but arm is fine, no swelling.
Guess theres next time.
Soon I will overcome it.
BTW 4th shot Im noticing size difference already even though most say it comes weeks 4-5.
Its not alot but I am defiantly bigger.
And my arms on arm day got to 16.5 normally 16 max on creatine.
Also had to go up a shirt size already.
Hoping for 17

----------


## jackjackson

6th shot today since I did another one friday after I felt the 4th one did not get absorbed as well.
Today was a bit different, glutes again 22g 1 1/2".
This time during the injection I felt a bit of pain near the end of the injection as the oil was going in.
Normally its smooth.
I just hope my gear turns out to be legit, as I posted it on here and got some good vibes from members.
Well 1-2 more weeks and I'll know
Will take photos after tomorrow morning.
I have photos from week 1 2 and this will be 3 and also pre.
Otherwise so far no sides.
No acne really, no nut shrinking, oil production in my body is id say the same.
Just my shirts I had to up the size.

----------


## jackjackson

Did my other shot yesterday in the delts.
So far Im starting to notice a bit of size, nothing major yet.
But other people are starting to chat.
Well this monday - friday is when Im expecting the size increase.
My ass is black and blue from that shot, I have not shot there until it fully clears.

I was wondering if I should take anything to keep the water retention down and not sure if i keep it down will that hinder any of my results.
Honestly I don't care for the bloat that much

----------


## jackjackson

Today will be another shot
week 4 no size or water increase also
Taking arimidex.5mg EOD
Got bloodwork back and test Im using seems legit

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

IMO if i were you id forget the adex, you might hinder your gains... unless you absolutely NEED it, but a little water retention is nothing to go crazy about.. itll go away eventually

----------


## jackjackson

True.
Well i have yet to see the size gain, Ill give it till week 7

----------


## jackjackson

Just did shot in glute 22g 1 1/2"
Guys I do have pics except for week 4 since I was a little down guessing gear.
So i will post pics hopefully when I notice something
Just in case anyone was wondering.

----------


## jackjackson

Today Marks week 5, did glute today.
Starting to get comments about a puffy face.
Hopefully thats good.
I think I will have more bloodwork done this week to see how my levels are because so far I don't see shit
This time I will get it done Wednesday, not the same day of my shot

----------


## jackjackson

Noticed some strength gain today doing bench presses
Got another comment about bloated face

----------


## jackjackson

Also removed Probolic-SR and replaced with cottage cheese
Also added a banana at breakfast

Sits me at 
*
3818 Calories
318.7g Protein 33.4%
351.6g Carbs 36.8%
121.1g Fat 28.5%*

----------


## jackjackson

Not sure If im really carb sensitive but when I eat 1/2 cup of brown rice im much leaner and less bloated looking whereas I eat 1 cup per meal im more bloated.
But I dont want to drop the carbs and miss out on muscle.

----------


## jackjackson

Did other shot today.
No big changes yet

----------


## gogetteratl

Good thread so far.. I'm thinking of doing the same cycle myself for my first. Do you regret not doing anything else like D-bol at the start to kickstart the cycle? I'm on the fence about doing that myself. Just want another opinion since we are the same height and almost the same size. Thanks

----------


## jackjackson

> Good thread so far.. I'm thinking of doing the same cycle myself for my first. Do you regret not doing anything else like D-bol at the start to kickstart the cycle? I'm on the fence about doing that myself. Just want another opinion since we are the same height and almost the same size. Thanks


No I do not regret it at all
Honestly So far I personally think my test is shit because I have not seen anything major and im entering 6 weeks.
If i would of took the dbol I wouldn't have known anything until week 5-7.
Also my first cycle, stick with one compound so you can see how your body reacts personally.

Make sure your diet is in check other wise your wasting time just going to look like a puff ball for 3 month and then lose it all.

Post a pic as well 

Also understand PCT.
Read the sticky threads.


I been here 2 years and read alot, seen a shit load of threads.
Information is key.
I just started, take the time and really evaluate your goals.

----------


## gogetteratl

Good advice.. I'll definitely do my research and be sure all variables are covered before I even consider venturing to the dark side. Good luck with your cycle, I'll keep reading and I hope your gains start reigning in soon...

----------


## jackjackson

Did another shot today

Cut out the oats from my diet since 5 1/2 cups really drained me.
Added 2 egg whites
Upped Chicken from 6oz to 8oz
Cut out 2 read meat meals replaced 1 with chicken 1 with tuna albacore
Dropped fat from 30% to around 23-25%

Might add oats back if I dont crap it all out only did because I had 5 1/2 cups.

Today i had my usual meals and this time was different
I only cut out oats today
But im hungry and started eating my 1:30pm meal at 12:30
Which never happens.
I am hoping and assume my body is craving more food due to an increase in Lean muscle/BMR rate and not because I cut out my oats.

----------


## jackjackson

WEEK 6 Day 2
Notice a bit of Pumps increase last night
I noticed my size was a bit bigger today PWO
Started the get tiny red acne on my shoulders
Hopefully this is good news.
Also woke up lower weight than normal
Also Added back my oats today to see if i get that hunger feeling 1 hour earlier than normal.

----------


## jackjackson

Once again Im eating my 1:30pm meal at 12:30pm.
This is a good sign to me.

----------


## xo3et

Keep it up man,

get some pics up  :Smilie:

----------


## jackjackson

> Keep it up man,
> 
> get some pics up


O i been taking pics as I always do.
I have pics from every week except 4 because I was sort of down about the gear.

----------


## xo3et

Where are they then man, get up posted up  :Smilie:

----------


## jackjackson

> Where are they then man, get up posted up


I will post them side by side as soon as I notice a size increase.
Right now Kinda looking like I was when i was on creatine.

----------


## jackjackson

WEEK 6 Day 6
Did shot in glute
Nothing major yet in strength or size.
Still under 200 pounds
Woke up today at 196 1 pound up from the normal.

Will end up getting bloodwork done and if it comes back underdosed I will add test prop.
If it comes back dirty I will add cut up and start a test prop cycle, F enthante and waiting weeks to find out.

----------


## jackjackson

After talking to a few people
IM switching up to test prop ED at .75mg for 10 weeks
I have 40ml on hand I will need 52.5.
So far on this test I have noticed no strength gains.
I have a little bloat but Im pretty sure its from my diet and I have yet to go over 200 pounds.
Diet is "anal" clen .
If my diet had "eat 4 oz of horse crap" Id most likely eat it, Just How I am with my goal

So I got to order some more prop but I Will keep this going.
Id like to do bloodwork before I start but thats 350$.
So Monday would of been 7 weeks into this cycle so it may be 6 + 10
Or just 10 with this gear being bunk.
Will keep this updated
Posting some recent photos

----------


## JinNtonic

Sorry to hear about the bunk gear dude. You seem to be handling it well. Keep at it.

----------


## jackjackson

last year during cutting after show

----------


## jackjackson

After last natty bulk on creatine + alri mass stack + beta alanine

----------


## jackjackson

Day before starting Test E after 2 weeks of morning cardio to clean up a bit from natty bulk

----------


## jackjackson

Taken a few days ago I think friday night after being on test E 500mg PW week 6

----------


## jackjackson

O yeh this is not me......WTF

----------


## jackjackson

Just did first shot of prop at 75mg.
Main this prop is much thicker than the test I was using
Hopefully I don't wake up with a limp in my ass

----------


## jackjackson

Ass is a little sore
When people request I will repost the photos.

----------


## CBGB

Requested...

----------


## jackjackson

done

----------


## jackjackson

About to hit delts again
Ass feels like it is bruised but no signs of bruising
Prop is much thicker.
Will have to start hitting quads, first time this week.
I hope that I do not flare up again in my delts like last time

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=392943

Hitting left delt today with 75mg prop
This time I heat 2 inches of water in a small tupperware cup for 1 min in the microwave and sat my vial in it for 1-2 mins and pulled after.
Im shooting with a 23G 1"
I ordered some 25G 1" today

----------


## CBGB

Perhaps I missed something. Was it bunk gear?

----------


## jackjackson

> Perhaps I missed something. Was it bunk gear?


Seems like it
Did 1.5ml 150mg today
Going to move to EOD for now since ED seems to screwup my workout the next day or 2


Thread Here

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=395571

----------


## jackjackson

Woke up at 196 
Normally been waking up at 194 or 195.
Also leaner.

Update
Today i noticed I need more food than I normally been eating.
This is a good thing!

----------


## jackjackson

Made some changes to my diet.
This is my current diet.

----------


## CBGB

I will keep watching. Good luck!

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

you def looked bigger in those last pics u mite now of had bunk gear imo~~~

----------


## jackjackson

Up to 197.6 now
Did last nights shot in the quad, pretty painless and really easy.
I was pretty scared to hit the quad since there is way more nerves and I read stories of people hitting it and what not.
My oil is just really thick, i warmed it up in hot cup of microwaved water for 2 mins.
Anyways, I even had to add like 1/2 cup of rice to some meals + a protein shake pre workout plus at wakeup.

Not even end of week 1 and im very happy with whats been going on as before.
I have not taken pics yet and I will Monday night, sunday marks 1 week since I started on a sunday.
Prefer not to take a pic of me sunday since sat and sun are rest days.
Hunger Levels are increasing.

During leg days I will do lunges this week comming up, I normally leave them out because then I cannot do deadlifts.
But I need that compound movement, so awesome, but then again my legs are my best part and my back could use some thickness.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

bump?

----------


## jackjackson

Moved to a prop cycle
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=396024

----------


## stevey_6t9

yeh dude i think u got some bad gear. u felt any changes in mood that mite signal the test is kicking in?

----------

